# Opinions on pups please



## arpenn (Feb 22, 2010)

I would like your opinion on these 4 bitches. I only have head shots at the moment. What do you look for in a pup? I am new to this and have a lot to learn. Do you see any potential here? The top two pictures were taken at 5 weeks, the middle two pictures were taken at 4 weeks and the bottom two pictures were taken at 3 weeks. Thanks!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

You can't really tell much from just head shots, especially at this young age. I generally make my final pick between 7 and 8 weeks of age, depending on the lines in the pedigree.

Just looking at the pictures, I like the puppy head on the far right but that may be just because she appears to be closer to the camera, possibly making her head look larger.

I like to stack the puppies and go over their structure-length of neck, smoothness of neck flow into back, set on of tail, length of hock, second thigh, how the front and rear "drop" without being set up, ear set, shoulder assembly, the "keel", whether the rib cage is a V or a U on the bottom, the heft of the puppies, length of the loin area, overall body proportions, head with stop and backskull and length/width of muzzle, width between shoulder blades, etc. Then I put them on the ground as a group and watch them move. I look for puppies that can gait, and who move with ease plus the puppy that has that extra "something". I always take pictures of the puppies stacked, because sometimes I miss the whole picture while I'm looking at the pieces 

You might want to get a copy of "The Puppy Puzzle" by Pat Hastings. Your breeder should also be able to help you and, if this is not her first litter, she should have a good idea of how her puppies progress from puppy to adult. Many breeders also have "puppy parties" where several knowledgeable breeders get together to evaluate a litter-those are a lot of fun and a great learning experience!

I am so envious of you-I can't wait till I have a new puppy of my own!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I am not a breeder, but I agree with Tahnee; the pup's head on the far right is the one I like the best. I've seen my breeder evaluate her pups at 5 weeks and then again shortly before 8 weeks, right before they go to their homes, where at that time the decision is made as to which ones are "pick" in any way and are destined to remain at her home or go to show homes.

I knew one breeder who hosted a puppy party and it was a blast! He invited breeders, and also those who were interested in learning more about structure/evaluation.

Most of the breeders that I've seen that are looking for comments also post stacked photos that show front and side view--usually around 8 weeks or close to it. 

Good luck to you as you track the progress of your puppies!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Ohhhhhh, I want my new puppy!!! I can almost smell their feet and breath!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Can you bring them all home? 

I think the one on the far left is my favourite, I can't say why, but I do notice that she is the darkest


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

esSJay said:


> Can you bring them all home?
> 
> I think the one on the far left is my favourite, I can't say why, but I do notice that she is the darkest


 
Yeah, I'm liking the one on the far left as well...just something about her little face. Mind you, I'm not a breeder so what do I know!!!!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I agree with reading the Puppy Puzzle by Pat Hastings but it is obviously too late since it appears you have your heart set on one of the 4 pups. Do you have any history of the sire and dam and any information about the breeder? Is your puppy going to be a family pet or do you want to show the dog in obedience, conformation, etc? Many breeders will choose the puppy for you depending on what you are planning for the puppy's future. Good Luck, they have sweet faces!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tahnee's post is absolutely awesome. I bought the Puyppy Puzzle and watched it about 15 times! 




Tahnee GR said:


> You can't really tell much from just head shots, especially at this young age. I generally make my final pick between 7 and 8 weeks of age, depending on the lines in the pedigree.
> 
> Just looking at the pictures, I like the puppy head on the far right but that may be just because she appears to be closer to the camera, possibly making her head look larger.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Sophie_Mom said:


> Ohhhhhh, I want my new puppy!!! I can almost smell their feet and breath!!!


Me too! I am breeding my Trouble soon and I know they will be great puppies but Mac's litter is the one I am dying for


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Tahnee GR said:


> Me too! I am breeding my Trouble soon and I know they will be great puppies but Mac's litter is the one I am dying for


Are you planning on taking one of Mac's puppies for yourself? I am sooooo anxious!! We took Sophie hiking today, and I commented several times how much fun she'd be having with a puppy along!!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Sophie_Mom said:


> Are you planning on taking one of Mac's puppies for yourself? I am sooooo anxious!! We took Sophie hiking today, and I commented several times how much fun she'd be having with a puppy along!!!


Yes, I am and I am so very very excited! Mac and I are working on having the semen stored and ready to go whenever Smidge decides to go into season


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I know how excited I am - I can only imagine how excited you are!!! We adore Smidge, and from everything you've said about Scout, I can only imagine how special these puppies are going to be!! I keep waiting and hoping to hear the news that Smidge is ready!! In the meantime, I continue to stockpile puppy toys, treats, etc.

Maybe we'll meet you down at Mac's at some point  I have a feeling I'll be visiting several times!! We are near La Crosse, so it's a bit less than a 3 hour drive.

At first, we were sure we'd want another girl -- Now I'm not so sure.... Any suggestions? (I have some names picked out for boy or girl, just in case!!)


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

For me, it's the far left. I think she has the best chance of being a Red Head


----------



## arpenn (Feb 22, 2010)

The pictures in the next post are 6 weeks old to the day. Thanks to everyone for their feedback and keep it coming. Again which bitch do you think shows the most potential for the conformation ring if any. Thanks Again!


----------



## arpenn (Feb 22, 2010)

*Stack / Side profile shots*

Here are some stack pictures of three of the pups. They are not very good because they haven't been trained yet. Hope fully you can tell something about the pups. Please give me your opinion on the one with the most potential. It is really difficult for me at this age. I need your help. Thanks! :wavey:


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

All so cute! I admire you for being able to try to stack them--you get the BraveHeart award! I'm basing my choice on #3 just from what I'm trying to make out from the photos.

Pup #1 looks straight in the shoulders--could be the way the stack is set up--I tried to place those forearms under the shoulders to see so if, when you're feeling that pup, my eyes have lied, then please go with what you're feeling, not with what I'm seeing!

Pup #2 looks to have beautiful shoulder layback!!!! But I'm going with #3 because although I like the shoulder layback of #2 better, she looks long in the loin, and #3 has a nice shoulder layback, nice bend of stifle, and is short coupled--best overall package--best balanced pup. Also appears she has the nicest forechest.

Hope this helps, but again, hands on is always the best! As for headpieces, I like #2, #3 and #1. #1 has the smallest eyes and I guess I'm a sucker for bigger eyes--just a preference--I bet you get preferences that will be all across the board. There you have it! Good luck with whichever one you keep! You will have to keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Sophie_Mom said:


> I know how excited I am - I can only imagine how excited you are!!! We adore Smidge, and from everything you've said about Scout, I can only imagine how special these puppies are going to be!! I keep waiting and hoping to hear the news that Smidge is ready!! In the meantime, I continue to stockpile puppy toys, treats, etc.
> 
> Maybe we'll meet you down at Mac's at some point  I have a feeling I'll be visiting several times!! We are near La Crosse, so it's a bit less than a 3 hour drive.
> 
> At first, we were sure we'd want another girl -- Now I'm not so sure.... Any suggestions? (I have some names picked out for boy or girl, just in case!!)


I'm sending you a PM-don't want to hijack this thread anymore  BUT Mac called and Smidge is just coming into season! Semen is being shipped this week. I am so excited!!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Pup 3 looks straight front and rear to me--rather stuffy necked. Pup 2 would be my pick of the three. She's posting a bit in the picture which puts her proportions off, but she looks to be the one with the best front and rear angulation.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I like puppy two the best, but it is kinda hard for as they are not holding up real well (except the first, but she looks a little compact to me).


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Right now I'm not enamoured of any of the heads-two of them seem to have round eyes, which is a fault. Looking at bodies, it's too hard to call but right now I would have to go with 1 or 2. I would need to see them stacked better (I know-they are wiggle worms at this age!), and also see how their fronts and rears drop.

Keep practicing stacking them and by 7 and 8 weeks, they (and you!) should be pros.

Cream cheese works great for stacking puppies


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am by no means an expert, but the shape of the eyes really jumped out at me too. I even went back and looked at my boy's puppy photos to compare. His weren't nearly as round, and they're *slightly* too round now as an adult. 
But it could, of course, just be the angle of the camera and the way the photos were taken. It's so hard to tell anything from a photo.


----------



## arpenn (Feb 22, 2010)

rappwizard said:


> All so cute! I admire you for being able to try to stack them--you get the BraveHeart award! I'm basing my choice on #3 just from what I'm trying to make out from the photos.
> 
> Pup #1 looks straight in the shoulders--could be the way the stack is set up--I tried to place those forearms under the shoulders to see so if, when you're feeling that pup, my eyes have lied, then please go with what you're feeling, not with what I'm seeing!
> 
> ...


Thanks for your insight and opinion. I do think when I went back and added the head shots I rearranged the order the pups were in when you wrote your comments. If I remember correctly, I believe #1 had the pink collar, #2 had the orange collar and #3 had the green collar. Thanks!


----------

